# Brand New Buck!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I keep telling myself I am DONE buying bucks. I added a total of three new bucks this year...not including a couple retained bucklings. But i've gone and done it again. I've had my eye on this buck for awhile though and I finally got a chance to purchase him so how could I pass him up??

Introducing...Old Mountain Farm Zagnut Haze! Photo curtesy of Cheryle Moore.










I also found out about his full sisters udder. Laura at Dawnland said her udder was very high and wide, with tons of capactiy and was one of her heaviest milkers when she had her, although her teats could have been placed better. I am pretty excited to see what we get from Zagnut. He is a pretty neat little buck and has a pedigree line bred to Tom Thumb.

Sire: Old Mountain Farm Ellison 
SS: Rosasharn's Little Bear *S 
SD: Old Mountain Farm Ellavee

Dam: Rosasharn's Hazelnut 4*D 
DS: ARMCH Rosasharn's Under My Thumb+*S'E' 
DD: ARMCH Rosasharn's P'Nut B'Udder Cup 3*D

Oh and while we were at the farm to pick up Zagnut there were some adorable kittens running around and since we were looking into getting some barn kitties we asked if they were getting rid of any and sure enough we brought three little cuties home. I'll try and post pics later. They are so sweet and sat on my lap for the 2 hour drive home.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

COngrats on your new buck!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice......congrats..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOH MYYYYYYYY FAAAAAAAAT GOOOOOOAT!!!!

That is such a pretty boy!! I LOVE MOOOOOONSPOTS~!!!

Seriously...I hate you lol.

Congrats


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I own his daughter - and I Tisie has an offspring (think son or grandson).

I am getting a few of Megan's Myos


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

he's beautiful! I'm going to have to make a road trip over the pass next summer to see your spread...How many goats do you have? Maybe I can arrange a 'date' if one of my girls is ready? 
Have fun with your new addition!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! We are pretty excited to have him. 

Allison...Megan was saying you were coming to get some of the myos. Some of them look pretty rough, but with some TLC they should look much better by next spring. Zagnut is looking pretty ugly right now. Dewormed him this evening and gave him a BoSe shot...he needed it. I think he's in need of some quality hay and some daily graining as well to start looking better...he's pretty thin.

milk&honey...that would be awesome if you came to visit. You should come next summer when we start having kids born! We have around 75 registered nigerians...not including kids. We don't offer stud service though, sorry.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats! Pretty boy!


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition! Pretty pretty! :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, I agree....he is very beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> Thanks guys! We are pretty excited to have him.
> 
> Allison...Megan was saying you were coming to get some of the myos. Some of them look pretty rough, but with some TLC they should look much better by next spring. Zagnut is looking pretty ugly right now. Dewormed him this evening and gave him a BoSe shot...he needed it. I think he's in need of some quality hay and some daily graining as well to start looking better...he's pretty thin.
> 
> milk&honey...that would be awesome if you came to visit. You should come next summer when we start having kids born! We have around 75 registered nigerians...not including kids. We don't offer stud service though, sorry.


Yeah... I was thinking of getting a couple myos from her too but I can't afford anymore health testing right now.... ugh! :GAAH: Too bad because I like some of the lineage over there for sure. Allison who are you getting??? Maybe we'll have to do a kid trade next year. I'll let you do the health testing :ROFL: :angel2:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ummmmmm - thanks - lol!

I am supposed to be getting Blaze, daphne, carissma, bunny foo foo, blue bell, and annie's doeling


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

he's gorgemous!!!!!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Colorful and very nice lines. Hope he does well for you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Congratulations, he's a very flashy buck, lots of moonspots in those lines.
Can't wait to see his kids..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have one of his kids ... She is on my site  her name is Hazel and momma be at snowdnacres has a son, robin I believe its a son or some relative.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, Robin is his son. There are also quite a few kids of his on the Camanna website. Anna owned Zagnut for awhile.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

He is a beautifully marked goat! I can see why you fell for him, He seems well put together.

KW Farms - Do you have a liquid nitrogen tank? Im planning to get one with my profits from spring kids because then I can buy all the "bucks" in the US instead of trying to find local or trying to drive a doe to the buck. and from $10-$50 can get you star linage to boot!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks. 

I don't have one, but would love to get one and take some sort of class on artificial insemination or have a breeder show me. It seems pretty easy...it would be great to have such a wide variety of bucks to choose from. I have plenty of bucks here though so no need for me to buy semen from outside bucks. 

Have you checked out superior semen? I think it's called. It's a website with a bunch of goat semen straws for sale. Very cool.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes, I have found 5-6 sites that sell straws, Unfortunately I have not got a tank yet. Its on my to do list for the spring though I have the funds saved up now, I have so much other stuff to buy and the possible rush to the vet when kids are born. My main reason for getting a tank is that goats around here are either outrageous for stud fees (Ive got 15 does to breed this year, it adds up) or lack of promising pedigree. I dont consider a buck unless its a major fault fixer and a doe really needs him or it has star and/or champion lineage, proven bucks also preferred.


Sorry to hijack your thread!


----------

